# New Tank



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I cycled my tank, added my p's, now the water is a bit cloudy. Is that normal?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah,your substrate and water is still settling.If it is still like that in about a week or has not atleast improved you could be having a bacterial bloom,dont mess with the water for atleast a week so everything can settle.Keep a eye on your water parims though







and if they jump up still change out some water.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Forum_*


----------

